# Hay bale blind



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I like it! Im assuming its not meant to be moved much as it looks pretty hefty


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks! Not real heavy. The wife and I carried it out of the basement. It is just a few 2x4's with the cattle panels. If I had to guess I would say it weighs about 80 pounds. Easy for 2 people to move, other than being bulky. I will do a few things different if/when I make another one. I cut about 2' off of the 16' cattle panel. I would leave that on there to have more room to draw a bow. I can draw, but it's tight. I would also not cover it with cardboard next time. That was time consuming (all of it was actually). And I'm hoping to have a little wire feed welder by the time I do another one and weld the end panels instead of looping the ends and using zip ties. Hopefully the deer don't mind it!


----------



## Phire Phite (Jul 15, 2015)

If you have any snow when you hunt in your area, you could put some skis on the bottom and make it a stalking blind! :shade: Looks good though, you'll always find things you want to do different after you do it.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

LOL...the wife mentioned putting handles on the inside so I could pick it up and move while sitting in it. Kind of like Wile E Coyote trying to sneak up on the Road Runner.


----------



## TrpD345 (Jun 1, 2002)

Cool. Saved for later!


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

pretty cool looking


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

frankVA said:


> LOL...the wife mentioned putting handles on the inside so I could pick it up and move while sitting in it. Kind of like Wile E Coyote trying to sneak up on the Road Runner.


A couple of strategically-placed ropes tied to each corner and fashioned into a "sling" with your shoulders being at/above the center of gravity might make it even easier to carry/sneak with it.


----------



## Birmi1nr (Nov 20, 2015)

I like it. Been wanting to build one myself for awhile now.


----------



## AnimalMother224 (Nov 21, 2015)

can you post some details about that blanket material? how much is it per/? whats it made from? etc etc


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

It would be pretty easy to put a couple axle studs on it. I'm thinking just a 3/4" axle stud welded to a 4"x6" plate that was bolted to the bottom frame. 

With the wheels off, it would sit flat on the ground but you could just slip wheels on with a lynch pin and tow it around with a 4-wheeler. Might need a short hitch on one side too but it could be light duty of the wheels were centered. 

Mitch


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

AnimalMother224 said:


> can you post some details about that blanket material? how much is it per/? whats it made from? etc etc


I used this. Took about 1-1/2 rolls. straw blanket
Here are some more options:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C2B6RNE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=nav_signin&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

http://www.quill.com/geotextiles/cbs/50661345.html?cm_mmc=CSE_SDC_50661345&mcode=CSE_GGL_50661345


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Neat idea...


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

save


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Tagged


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## bluedawg86 (May 5, 2012)

4'x4'? How tall?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xXstr8shooterXx (Jul 10, 2006)

That is an ingenious idea


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

Go to your local farm store and pick up some large hog rings they are you your friend and will last forever. I bought a farm in Nebraska that has tons of panels around. I will be making some of these


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Bowhunt160's said:


> Go to your local farm store and pick up some large hog rings they are you your friend and will last forever. I bought a farm in Nebraska that has tons of panels around. I will be making some of these


What does a "hog ring" look like and how would you use them here? Sorry, city boy asking dumb question.


----------



## jthomas218 (Aug 12, 2007)

....tag


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Geeman said:


> What does a "hog ring" look like and how would you use them here? Sorry, city boy asking dumb question.


You wear them.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

duckdawg1 said:


> You wear them.


.... through the NOSE, of course........


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.harryepstein.com/index.php/1000-copper-hog-rings-20mm-sharp-point.html
I don't know how to post pics on a smartphone but here's a link to what they are. We used to build rabbit cages out of them. basically wires the corners together. You will need a cheap set of hog ring pliers regular pliers will work but your pinch the chit outta your fingers
Go to any tractor supply or feed store they'll have them.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

This is what they really are. Many uses but mostly to attach things like upholstery and fencing.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

bluedawg86 said:


> 4'x4'? How tall?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


5' wide, 4' deep. about 5'6" tall in the center. I am 5'9" but can't quite stand up in it.


----------



## socallies23 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Kanagagota (Dec 5, 2015)

thats cool


----------



## CloakedArcher (Oct 15, 2015)

How did you get the wire frame?


----------



## nhcor (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice work that looks great!


----------



## nllumberco (Feb 20, 2008)

One possible upgrade for DIY blinds is using coconut erosion mat instead of straw. It seems to hold up better and is a little tighter weave. Great project.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

CloakedArcher said:


> How did you get the wire frame?


The wire frame is hog panels. 5' tall x 16' long. You can get them at most any farm supply store or Lowes.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

I made something simular, but used fencing, and tent flexable poles, drilled holes in plywood floor on an angle , stuck pole ends in making a loop to hold fencing up, just a suggestion , or idea if interested


----------



## shoot2thrill25 (Mar 18, 2007)

I told my wife I was making one of these for me and the boy next year and showed her the pic. She asked me, "how do you get all the hay out of the middle of the bale?" [emoji848]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonehed67 (Jan 8, 2008)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I told my wife I was making one of these for me and the boy next year and showed her the pic. She asked me, "how do you get all the hay out of the middle of the bale?" [emoji848]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's funny right there.


----------



## Bullseye31 (Dec 16, 2015)

So what exactly is the material on the outside that looks like the hay?? Also.. What is the black material that you used to weatherproof it?


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Bullseye31 said:


> So what exactly is the material on the outside that looks like the hay?? Also.. What is the black material that you used to weatherproof it?


See post 13 for the straw material. The other is just black plastic picked up at Lowes.


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Thats awesome. Put a heater in that bad boy and you're good to go!


----------



## talk (Sep 8, 2009)

LOVE IT will be on the project list for sure


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I told my wife I was making one of these for me and the boy next year and showed her the pic. She asked me, "how do you get all the hay out of the middle of the bale?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha!!!! That is awesome!


----------



## chasnfreaknasty (Jan 6, 2008)

How did your blind work out this year? I have been thinking about how to go about doing this and you did it. It looks great! Do you plan to reuse the straw next year, meaning roll it up and store in a shed? The straw is all biodegradable so I wanted to know if yours was in good enough shape to do this. Also how did you go about hinging the windows? Again this is very ingenious!!!!


----------



## Bullseye31 (Dec 16, 2015)

Question.. Doyou have cattle where you hunt.. And if you do.. Do they bother your stand.. That is the only thing that is keeping me from doing one of these for next year..


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll try to answer the questions that have been asked that I have missed.
As far as how it worked out. I actually ended up only hunting out of it about 4 times. My plan was to use it during bad weather and with my 11 year old step daughter. Turns out we had very mild weather so I spent most of my time in a tree stand. And 11 year olds change their mind on what they want to do more often than I change socks!
Regarding re-using the straw... last week the wind rolled it down the hill and broke the 2"x4" base that held the cattle panels. It is in pretty bad shape right now. My dumbness for not anchoring it down. The straw was already starting to degrade. My plan was to bring it home and cover it and add straw to it next season. Now I will have to do some major repairs.
As far as cattle, there is no cattle on the property I hunt. Plenty around me on the neighboring farms, but none that can get to the blind. Sorry I can't help you out there.
One major piece of advice for anyone who builds one, make sure you have a way to *anchor it down*! Lesson learned for me. It sat on the property for almost 3 months through some high winds with no problem, but I guess the wind came through in just the right direction last week.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

shoot2thrill25 said:


> I told my wife I was making one of these for me and the boy next year and showed her the pic. She asked me, "how do you get all the hay out of the middle of the bale?"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She has got to be a blonde & related to my wife . LOL


----------



## Toddmann (Aug 6, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

So inquiring minds want to know...Did you get a dear from it this year and if so how about a pic?


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

b0w_bender said:


> So inquiring minds want to know...Did you get a dear from it this year and if so how about a pic?


See post 44. No dear or deer.


----------



## Urbncwby (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job on the blind. I may try making one of these for next season. A few other round bales scattered around would be nice.


----------



## JayFank (Aug 31, 2015)

good job!!


----------



## craigx55 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, looks cool.


----------

